

Show HN: AlphaMail, Email service / API for your web apps - DavidZhangToGo
http://alphamail.io

======
mikkel
Love the landing page.

It looks like a mailchimp targeted at developers. That said, it's not clear
why I would use this over sendgrid or amazon's email service (better prices?
easier API?)

That being said, there is definitely room for this type of service. I love the
template language built in the emails.

Also I love your error page. Turns an "ehh" moment into an "aww" moment.

Not sure if the lack of markup is intentional - I like it. I can imagine a biz
person saying "Could you add an image of a facebook logo in there?" and me
saying "ummm... not really."

------
fomojola
Site looks decent, but they should either hide the pricing link or make it do
something useful: getting the cats error page when I click on pricing isn't at
all reassuring.

